# Video of me deadlifting



## NordicNacho (Dec 19, 2007)

How is my Form?

YouTube


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 19, 2007)

That's some nice form, but I would work on keeping your knees bent a little bit more.

/owned


----------



## katt (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Namo (Dec 20, 2007)

flawlessly executed...


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 20, 2007)

Namo said:


> flawlessly executed...



Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## quark (Dec 20, 2007)

Namo said:


> flawlessly executed...



Yes but I've never worn shades in the gym... gotta try that.


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 21, 2007)

I thought u were bigger!!


----------



## tryn2getbig (Dec 21, 2007)

Did you put the wrong link up there? That's video of Rick Roll... or is that what you meant to do?


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 21, 2007)

You wasted 30s of my life.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 21, 2007)

tryn2getbig said:


> Did you put the wrong link up there? That's video of Rick Roll... or is that what you meant to do?



Good Lord...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Good Lord...


----------



## DontStop (Dec 21, 2007)

LOL

YouTube - Tay'Roll


----------



## KelJu (Dec 21, 2007)

The sad part is after I realize I have been tricked, I watch the whole fucking video... every time!


----------



## DontStop (Dec 21, 2007)

How can you not watch the whole video really

Skinny Red head dancing arund with his tucked in shirt and his denim jacket

priceless


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 21, 2007)

I turned it off after about 10s...


----------

